# 2006 Outback Sydney 31Rqs Lots Of Upgrades



## hemi8tr (Jul 29, 2007)

2006 31RQS in California. Dual 6v Interstate glof cart batteries, slide out topper awning, ungraded shower head, 2 LCD tv (27" 32"), 2 Tornado tank cleaners, digital tv receiver, and more. Needs new front decal. Other than that it is in perfect condition. we also have 2 lcd tv, digital tuner box and a dvd player. We have added another few thousand in upgrades. the batteries are 6v golf cart from interstate megatrons. electric tounge jack, tornado tank cleaner, high power shower head, am/fm cd stereo with 4 built in speakers, huge fridge, full pantry, huge lighted storage every where, and cyclone sewer vent.$17500 OBO Email me at [email protected]


----------



## jcghill (Apr 24, 2010)

Where in California are you?


----------



## hemi8tr (Jul 29, 2007)

orange county


----------

